# Schaltung MPI-Kabel



## Rudi (6 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
Wie ist ein MPI-Kabel beschalten für eine Verbindung von einer PC-MPI-Karte (kein CP)zur S7.
Hat da jemand ein Bild für mich?


----------



## godi (6 Januar 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dr das weiter:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8852


----------



## Rudi (6 Januar 2007)

Hallo godi,
Danke für den Link. Leider hat da jeder eine andere Belegung. Ich weis nicht was ich davon wirklich brauche.


----------



## godi (6 Januar 2007)

Was willst du machen?
Möchtest du nur die MPI Schnittstelle deines PC's mit der, der CPU verbinden?
Dann würde pin 3 und 8 genügen wenn das Kabel nicht zulange ist.


----------



## Rudi (6 Januar 2007)

Hallo godi.
Danke, ja ich will nur die MPI-Schnittstelle des PC (MPI-Karte, kein CP5411 oder 5611) mit der S7 verbinden.
Also müsste normalerweise ein Profibuskabel genügen.


----------



## godi (6 Januar 2007)

Ja da genügt ein Profibuskabel.
Wenn das Kabel nicht zu lange ist dann reicht ein normales mit 9 pol-Stecker auch. Ansonsten müsste man Abschlusswiderstände anbringen.


----------



## Rudi (6 Januar 2007)

Ok, nochmals vielen Dank.


----------



## Rudi (7 Januar 2007)

*Kabel von MPI-ISA-PC-Karte zur S7 200*

Hallo,
Schon wieder neue Frage aufgetaucht. (Bin vorsichtig geworden mit einfach ausprobieren)
Wie muß ein Kabel geschalten werden von MPI-ISA-PC-Karte zur S7 200.
Genügt es da auch 3-3 und 8-8 zu verbinden?


----------



## godi (7 Januar 2007)

Ich habe leider mit der S7 200 noch nichts zu tun gehabt aber ich glaube das die PPI Schnitstelle auch auf der RS 485 aufbaut also müsste da das selbe Kabel funktionieren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Januar 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hallo godi.
> Danke, ja ich will nur die MPI-Schnittstelle des PC (MPI-Karte, kein CP5411 oder 5611) ...



Schön ist es zu wissen, welche Karte es *nicht* ist.

Optimal wäre, Sie schreiben welche Karte es ist, 
bzw. eine Beschreibung der Karte (ISA, PCI, Hersteller,
aufgedruckte Bezeichnungen usw.) Das würde bessere 
Antworten ermöglichen ...

Und welche Software wollen Sie nutzen (Treiber??)?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle

Edit: OK, ISA haben wir.


----------



## Rudi (3 Februar 2007)

*ISA-MPI-Karte*

Hallo,
etwas verspätet:
ISA-MPI-Karte, Hersteller Siemens, Aufschrift C79458-L7000-B115,
Software Step7-MicroWin.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Februar 2007)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ISA-MPI-Karte, Hersteller Siemens, Aufschrift C79458-L7000-B115,
> Software Step7-MicroWin.



Hallo,

mir nicht bekannt diese ISA-Karte, stammt die aus einem 
Siemens-PG oder Siemens-PC?

Diese Karten gab es mal so zu kaufen:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/42767

Und dass diese von den neueren MicroWin-Versionen 
unterstützt werden, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, bei 
dieser C79458-L7000-B115 noch weniger.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

